

Show HN: vPass2, web-based generator of secure passwords. - vladstudio
https://www.vpass.info/2/info/

======
dchest
Secure passwords? Are you sure? I see some trivial custom "encryption", which
is not hard to reverse (at least, provide 59 variants of master password).

Here's some quick code which reverses generated password to master password:
<https://gist.github.com/dchest/4953638> Currently works if master password
consists of English letters.

